
How Baidu Was Hacked. This is Borderline Unbelievable… - tortilla
http://thenextweb.com/asia/2010/02/26/baidu-hacked-borderline-unbelievable/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheNextWeb+%28The+Next+Web%29
======
monological
Baidu uses register.com as their registrar?! That was their first mistake.
What a bunch of noobs.

